

Overworking can harm your start-up - nithyad
http://www.nithyadayal.com/blog/2011/07/11/over-working-can-harm-your-start-up/

======
wccrawford
I'm sure we all know by now that there is a certain number of hours you can
work per week before efficiency goes downhill. Even if you don't feel it, it's
happening.

Sadly, this post doesn't use any real data, but instead uses an anecdote about
playing a video game too long.

Also 'too much' by definition is damaging. If it wasn't 'too much' then it
wouldn't be bad. By definition.

~~~
nithyad
It's tough to use real data because it is subjective. All I am saying is one
should at-least give oneself a chance to find out what that threshold is. The
books that I recommended in that post helps in that. Also, the Pivotal tracker
suggestion works for me. Probably it will work for others too. But, do people
that mindlessly work even know it is necessary?

